

Why not split the "Freelancer? Seeking freelancers?" thread in two? - sgdesign

Seems to me that you're either looking for work, or looking for somebody to hire. So in the "Freelancer/Seeking freelancers" threads (for example: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949790 ), half of the content is not relevant to the reader.<p>Splitting the thread in two (i.e. into "freelancers" and "seeking freelancers") would make the page easier to read, and it would also make it much easier to search the page for specific keywords.
======
chc
It's hard enough to keep one post afloat on Hacker News these days. One of the
two would probably get buried in a hurry. I think the better (if somewhat less
clean) solution is just to use your browser's text search to look for the
category you want.

------
kls
I agree, it would make weeding through the threads easier for all involved.
While the two are related, the consumers of each are wholly independent in
their pursuits. I vote for splitting them.

------
MattBearman
Second, I find my self searching the thread for the work 'seeking', but that
never gets them all

------
wavephorm
Do the seeking work posts even make sense at all? Typically that's not the way
people are hired.

